# Hi from New Zealand member



## GerryAttrick (Dec 14, 2009)

Just dropped by to say Hi.

Just bought a Silver 2003 3.2l Quattro and have to say how much I love that DSG box!

Still sorting a few minor niggles and have to buy a VAG_COM to help sort things over time. I seem to have a bit of a grab from the left front wheel on a hard right turn under power. I don't know if this is normal for the 4 motion/quattro but nothing shows on the Dealers Computer so will drive some more and see if it remains. Will do a site search this weekend to see if anything pops up here too.

I am a BMW owner from way back - still have my E39 Touring (Estate) but have to confess that I like the power from the 3.2 litres 

Spotted and very nice red RS6 at the dealer who sold me my TT but its a bit out of my price range this week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Gerry, welcome to the ********


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome just get the RS4 next week :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the TT Forum, enjoy reading all about the TTs and perhaps even join TTOC...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

great car you will love driving it wellcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome

I will be in NZ this time next year  

Paul


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

hi gerry welcome to the forum and also welcome to the v6 tt club


----------



## GerryAttrick (Dec 14, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Hi there and welcome
> 
> I will be in NZ this time next year
> 
> Paul


Hi paul,

Send me a pm before you get here and if you are going to be in Auckland we may be able to catch up for a beer or meal?

Alan

Where is a nice sunny mid 20's Centigrade. :lol:


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Great collection of cars ! welcome in the forum .

N'joy cruising 

Regards

U.B


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

